# Jekyll & Hyde Nitro-X



## Professional Muscle Store (Dec 3, 2018)

*Which are you DR. JEKYLL or MR. HYDE:star-wars-smiley-02

PROSUPPS DR. JEKYLL and MR. HYDE NITRO-X - Intense Energy Pre-Workout Powered by Nitrosigine!*


*DR. JEKYLL NITRO-X Product review:


rmtt said:



			So I tried Dr. Jeckyll today, and here is my review of it. Keep in mind I am very stimulant sensitive and wanted something to give me a little edge without the dreaded jitters that physically make me sick. Pumps were very good and I noticed they came on really early during my warm up sets. Just an overall feeling of good blood flow, and it allowed me to really feel and isolate the muscles in my back.

Originally Posted by Walking Beast;
The Jekyll and hyde stack actually worked great. I felt that rush of stims that I havent felt in a long fucking time. 

Originally Posted by Dens228; 
I recently bought a combo deal of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. I've used Jekyll in the past and really liked it. The price for both was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up.
		
Click to expand...


**Save 49% when you get them at our forum store: **DR. JEKYLL NITRO-X* 


**** or ****


*MR. HYDE NITRO-X Product review:


RamboStallone said:



			I drink mr hyde cherry intra lol, I just like the cherry taste on my tonque when I'm thirsty.

Originally Posted by kastro;
Currently using hyde

Originally Posted by fearfulsymmetry;
+1 for Mr. Hyde. My favorite of all preworkouts. Not too buzzy but good energy and no crash.
		
Click to expand...


**Save 51% when you get them at our forum store: **MR. HYDE NITRO-X* 


*SHOP:**ProfessionalMuscleStore.com*
*LIKE:**ProfessionalMuscleStore Facebook*
*FOLLOW:**ProfessionalMuscleStore Instagram*

*The Largest Selection of Bodybuilding and Sports Nutrition Products*


----------

